# Locating drainage for down spouts



## jeffiee (Aug 11, 2020)

I am trying to locate some corrugated piping that is connected to one of my downspouts only hopes of connecting a couple more to the buried pipe. The pipe runs from the front of my house connected to a down spout and then to the back of my yard. Tracing back up the hill about 10 feet I located the pipe maybe only 8 to inches deep. As I progress back up the hill I think I might of located it but guessing it's deeper. I stumbled upon some tracer tape. There are no utilities in this area as I had 811 come out and I am about 30 feet away from where the utilities terminate.

Does anyone know what this tracer tape is for? I'm assuming it's for the buried downspout and I just gotta dig deeper. Thoughts?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@jeffiee

Got a septic tank?


----------



## jeffiee (Aug 11, 2020)

Nope. It was an old house here previously and a tear down and a new build a couple years back.


----------

